

Why tax the merely well-off as if they were wealthy? - quoderat
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/12/magazine/12wwln-lede-t.html?ref=magazine

======
anamax
Because you get more money if you hit the well-off as hard as you hit the
wealthy. Bill Gates takes income when he wants it.

Also, I note that the referenced article doesn't mention the tax shelters that
were available "then" that went away with Reagan.

There is one exception though - large estates. Almost none of Bill Gates
wealth will be subject to the estate taxes. Same with Warren Buffet. Remember
that the next time you hear that they think that the estate tax is a good
idea.

------
ams6110
"The federal government simply isn’t raising enough money to pay for its
obligations, Medicare being the biggest."

... and this was BEFORE TARP, TALF, AIG, GM & Chrysler....

------
forinti
If I had written the article, the title would be "Why do we tax the wealthy as
if they were well-off?".

